# Bunny Diaries [Pic Heavy!]



## MelissaPenguin (May 20, 2011)

I just love taking pictures of my bunnies, so I just couldn't help the idea of a photo diary of this litter growing up. 7 babies, born 5/14, one was rejected on day 3, but the other 6 seem to be doing great! These aren't purebred, so they won't be show quality, but will make great pet bunnies. I've already picked out the one I'm keeping, and have a home for 3 others.

I don't want to disturb the nest until the babies having their eyes open and are coming out on their own, so the early photos will be mainly of the nest, and one bunny to show their growth.

The mother is a mixed breed, and the father is purebred Mini Rex.
Mother and Father:





(Not sure why it's so big??? D=)
Father:





Day 1:





Day 3:









Day 4:









Day 6:


----------



## MelissaPenguin (May 21, 2011)

More Day 6 photos


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 22, 2011)

Cute baby bunny pics. Beautiful colors and markings.


----------



## MelissaPenguin (May 24, 2011)

Thank you Wabbitdad =)
We're sadly down to 4 babies. Found another dead yesterday, and one apparently disappeared. But we are trying to look at the bright side; we still have 4 gorgeous babies to take care of! I will have to get more pictures today or tomorrow. They opened their eyes yesterday!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 24, 2011)

Very cute. ray:


----------



## jujub793 (May 24, 2011)

wow i didn't realize they grow fur so quickly!


----------



## MelissaPenguin (May 25, 2011)

Haha yeah. Looking at the pictures, day 1 they are bright pink. Day 2, less pink. Day 4, the only pink one is the mainly white one. And by Day 6, even the white one isn't pink at all lol And by Day 8 all but 1 have their eyes open.


----------



## Luv Buns (May 25, 2011)

That is pretty cool! They are very cute. Sorry to hear you've lost a couple


----------



## MelissaPenguin (May 27, 2011)

We lost the bun I wanted to keep =( Here is a photo from today.

Day 12:





I will get more tomorrow. I went to take photos and this was the only one I could get before the battery died in the camera lol


----------



## MelissaPenguin (May 27, 2011)

Photos from Day 13! They are getting SO big!













I will uploading more photos in my albums =) These will be in an album named May 2011


----------



## Luv Buns (May 28, 2011)

They grow so quick, I cant get over it. They are so sweet looking. Makes you want to cuddle with them.


----------



## MelissaPenguin (May 29, 2011)

Day 14!
And their first romp around the pen =)
(Please disregard the mess. I'm cleaning the pen in the morning =P)


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 29, 2011)

Sorry about losing a bun, unfortunately it happens.

They are so cute!,I think the white bunny has really beautiful markings.


----------



## MelissaPenguin (May 29, 2011)

I know I really want to keep the white one =(
But I already promised my aunt 2 and my little cousin 1 (his would be staying at my aunts house) so I'd feel really bad for not giving my little cousin and aunt their bunnies, considering what has happened so far. My cousins bunny accidentally ended up at my mums boyfriends house and it got eaten by a Coyote or something. (We got the bunny from my aunt, and they were on vacation, so we weren't sure which rabbits we weren't supposed to take, and by the time we found out we took my little cousins rabbit, it was too late.) And since my aunt has got rid of all her rabbits, and really misses them, so she wants a pair of pet rabbits - before she was using them as breeders for snake food.

On the upside, my other momma bun, who is also a broken black, is nesting, so we're looking forward to more kits in the next few days =P In fact, they might be out there now, I haven't checked this morning.


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Jun 3, 2011)

19 Days
[align=right]





























[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 19, 2011)

:inlove:They are beautiful, its a good thing you are so far away, they might have been bunny napped.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 19, 2011)

They are sooooo cuuute!


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 19, 2011)

awww I'm in love with them and Ive never met them. lol. They look so cute and tiny and sweet..... wait till they are older huh? lol jk


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Jun 20, 2011)

I need to update with more cuteness!
On a side note, the 'other momma' I mentioned in a previous post that was expecting, had kits and they all died, for those who didn't see those posts.  But she has been let go to a pet only home and I am very happy for her! I think she found a fantastic home. I'll update in the next day or two x) They are loosing some of their cuteness, but they'll always be cute to me!


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 20, 2011)

... they're sooo cute ! Your post just brights up my day.  Oh one more thing, please give them hugs from me.  hehehe.


----------



## bunnychild (Jun 20, 2011)

they r super cute:big wink:


----------



## MelissaPenguin (Jun 21, 2011)

Haha will definitely give hugs for you!  They are spoiled rotten.


----------

